# FS: 120 gallon Reef Ready & stand {SOLD}



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

120 gallon Oceanic reef ready tank & stand. 48.5"Lx24.5:"Dx25.5"H Purchased approx. 5 years ago from J&L aquatics, It has a starphire 1/2" front panel and rest of the tank is made of 1/2"glass as well. For the tank, all real wood stand and all drain piping in very good condition. 
*Asking $450 obo*







Thanks for looking, pm me or call/text me @ 604 772 0423 if interested. :bigsmile:


----------



## 1000 G Godlfish Tank (Aug 5, 2013)

Any scratches on the front ? did you run it as a marine tank ? it looks like coraline was on the overflows ? can you snap a few pics of the inside of the tank and cabinet please , also the dimensions - thanks !


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

dimensions of tank would help unless im missing it looks 4 ft. id love to grab this but a little to much for me at the moment. interested in partial trades need any other size tanks


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

1000 G Godlfish Tank said:


> Any scratches on the front ? did you run it as a marine tank ? it looks like coraline was on the overflows ? can you snap a few pics of the inside of the tank and cabinet please , also the dimensions - thanks !


Yes it was a salt water tank set up and no the glass is all scratch free. Dimensions are added to the main thread. Come look if you want to see it closer, it's used not new so there will be some flaws on this stuff, which reflects the price.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

dino said:


> dimensions of tank would help unless im missing it looks 4 ft. id love to grab this but a little to much for me at the moment. interested in partial trades need any other size tanks


No I got all the tanks I need at the moment Thanks


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

New lowered price.........................


----------



## mkish (Oct 7, 2013)

what is the lowered price?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

$450 is the lower price. Used to be $500.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*SOLD to a very nice person*


----------

